
Uvloop: Make Python Networking Great Again - 1st1
http://magic.io/blog/uvloop-make-python-networking-great-again/
======
rgacote
Look forward to trying this. Good to see so much attention being paid to
Pythons async architecture.

------
sethish
This is the most compelling reason I've seen to finally drop python2.

~~~
sametmax
async / await is a huge deal. You can use the same interface to manage
multiprocessing pools, thread pools and asyncio. With clean RPC&PUB/SUB like
in crossbar.io and async http libs like aiohttp, we have a strong base to
create a nice next gen framework.

------
1st1
uvloop author here. AMA :)

~~~
dalke
When was Python networking great in the first place? I often felt confused by
the inheritance in socketserver, and its derived classes like
BaseHTTPRequestHandler.

~~~
1st1
Well, there are a lot of great frameworks in Python -- gevent, twisted. They
existed for many years, are quite fast and solid. Even 10 years ago it was
totally possible to solve c10k in Python. Now, with players like Go, it's a
bit harder for Python to catch up, but totally possible.

~~~
dalke
Oh, I think I figured it out. I was confused about "great again". It didn't
make sense given that the newer packages you pointed out are better than the
old ones in the standard library.

DDG tells me it's probably a reference to US conservative viewpoints. Flew
right over me, sorry.

The reported numbers look great. Good job!

~~~
1st1
> DDG tells me it's probably a reference to US conservative viewpoints.

Right, I wanted a provocative title ;)

Thanks!

